# 2.slow engine- Dino or systhetic oil ????



## robertbld (May 11, 2011)

Took my 2011 Jetta in for the 10,000 oil change with tire rotation, and I noticed that they filled it ( at the stealership) with Castrol GTX in 5w-30. I was told that the Castrol GTX is not a 502.00 oil. Is this oil compatable with a 10,000 OCI ?


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Good question. No. Dino oils are more than ideal for short changes, 5000miles/6 months, but must not go 10k. If you want to try 10k and pull a lab report on the old oil, great.


Bottom line, myself, I would prefer 2 changes of dino at 5k than one of synth at 10k. You can simply drain the oil out halfway and refill, leaving the filter in-place. 10w-30 is a good choice in summer and 5w-30 in winter. Get some GTX in a 5q jug for topping-off and oil changes, perfect if you leave the filter on during a change, the same oil formula is ideal. Mobil Clean 5000/Super line is similar chemistry to GTX and is cheaper. No big deal. 

Mom drove a 2.Slo for 16 years on dino. 6 month changes, even 5w-20 for winter parked outside. Now she has a 2011 Jetta SW 2.5. Imma do the same thing, a dealer change at inspection time and a change w/o filter 6 mo later. I have 2 jugs of GTX right here actually. You can use anything in that engine, trust me.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*anything?*



Super Hans said:


> Good question. No. Dino oils are more than ideal for short changes, 5000miles/6 months, but must not go 10k. If you want to try 10k and pull a lab report on the old oil, great.
> 
> 
> Bottom line, myself, I would prefer 2 changes of dino at 5k than one of synth at 10k. You can simply drain the oil out halfway and refill, leaving the filter in-place. 10w-30 is a good choice in summer and 5w-30 in winter. Get some GTX in a 5q jug for topping-off and oil changes, perfect if you leave the filter on during a change, the same oil formula is ideal. Mobil Clean 5000/Super line is similar chemistry to GTX and is cheaper. No big deal.
> ...


 agreed that most any good quality earl will do. just remember, you're under warranty. they won't do a uoa if you have a problem, but they can ask for reciepts. so it's best to use an accredited oil.


----------



## jerem0621 (Jul 25, 2011)

Does this mean I can run Castrol 5-30 dino in my 2009 Jetta 2.5? I have 38k miles so warranty isn't an issue for me anymore.

Thanks


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Sure. GTX is pretty good if you burn oil. I'd use 10w-30 for milder temps, unless you take very short trips. 

The only way synth is needed in these engines is to extend drains out to 10k. Otherwise, it's a waste. 

If you like GTX, great, but there are a lot of good brands out there.


----------



## jerem0621 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok, so IF I change from synthetic to dyno do I have to do anything special other than changing the oil? 

Thanks!


----------



## robertbld (May 11, 2011)

*Thanks for your advice.*

I'll do the 5,000 mile intervals with the dino oil.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

5k, or more ideally 6 months, partly so you can change visc if desired. Anyone counting down the last few miles till an oil change isn't really doing themselves a favor. 


One product that gets overlooked is the HD Shell Rotella 10w-30 SemiSynth. Likely the most robust 30 weight that can be had. Guys with modded VR6s and other similar apps should take note.


----------



## Mk41.8t (Nov 22, 2004)

I just throw whatever grade oil i find lying in my garage in the 2.0. I have over 250K miles on the orig motor and I readline it every acceleration.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*warranty*



jerem0621 said:


> Does this mean I can run Castrol 5-30 dino in my 2009 Jetta 2.5? I have 38k miles so warranty isn't an issue for me anymore.
> 
> Thanks


you're still under warranty until 5yr/60k on the power train. use what is required fror warrant!.


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

But why would the dealer not use what's required for the warranty? You're in legal no-mans-land if you have a problem and the dealer violated the terms of your warranty. What does your owner's manual say about oil?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

:thumbup:


08Rabbit1 said:


> But why would the dealer not use what's required for the warranty? You're in legal no-mans-land if you have a problem and the dealer violated the terms of your warranty. What does your owner's manual say about oil?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

robertbld said:


> Took my 2011 Jetta in for the 10,000 oil change with tire rotation, and I noticed that they filled it ( at the stealership) with Castrol GTX in 5w-30. I was told that the Castrol GTX is not a 502.00 oil. Is this oil compatable with a 10,000 OCI ?


Not compatible with 10,000 mile OCI.

I recommend calling VWoA and open a case file to ensure that the dealership uses the correct specification oil in your car as well as other customer's cars.

What they are probably doing, under the carefree plan, billing VWoA for the 10,000 mile service using 502.00 oil, which in turn gives them higher profit margins.

Cheating the customer and VWoA is bad business....and VWoA can actually terminate the dealership from being a VW dealership....


----------

